
Yggdrasil: End-To-end Encrypted IPv6 Networking - signa11
https://yggdrasil-network.github.io
======
oneguynick
I had to doubletake reading the title. For a split second, I thought there was
a new release of "Plug-and-Play" Linux out there! It was one of my first Linux
distros.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdrasil_Linux/GNU/X](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdrasil_Linux/GNU/X)

